# Haggling power for a GTO....



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm trying to buy my first GTO (2006), and was wondering how much you guys were able to haggle down the price?
I've found it pretty difficult. I mean, I read in car buyers guides that there was generally low demand, which has resulted in dealers striking down prices, but I have found that not to be the case, at least in this area.

All the car magazines list the retail price at $32,295. All the dealers that I've been to have them pegged at about $34,000. The lowest price so far that I've been able to get a dealer's offer down to has been $32,100.

Usually I am good at talking down prices. I was confident I could reach at least $29,000, but they refuse. Is this just the wrong time of the year or what?


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

yep u can probably get the 05 for that now maybe but not a 06
gl trying for the 29k


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is no way that you will get an 06 for 29k.....most have only been at the dealers for a couple weeks now and around here they sell fairly well
The sticker on mine was 34185 and I believe the invoice was 31200 
If you can get a dealer to go near invoice I would recommend you buy you will not be disapointed


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

yeah they don't haggle much this year for whatever reason. i just bought an 06 goat i got the red tag price of 31xxx - 1500 gm card money + ttt 32059 out the door that i'm sure is a good deal. hope this helps good luck


----------



## RedGTO05 (Dec 30, 2005)

I would try to get an '05...the insignificant differences don't warrant the additional money your going to pay for an '06.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Everybody here is right on the money. You're far better off getting an '05 at this time. Dealers aren't going to be haggling on '06s when it's in their best interest to clear their '05s first.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

what are the differences between the 05 and the 06 anyways?


----------



## Mr.Wonderful (Nov 25, 2005)

BlueBomber said:


> what are the differences between the 05 and the 06 anyways?


Seats move faster, rear taillights have black surround, extra 12V connection, and last but not least, lighted controls on steering wheel.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Blackened tail lights, steeringwheel controls are lighted, supposedly "faster" moving seats, and brazen orange being a new color....that's about it! :cheers


jinx! hehehe


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Dont forget the Door Lock Button.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

Redtag if it is still available in your area should be around 31,200.
Employee pricing is 28,700. So, your best bet is an 05. I purchased mine, used with 1500miles for 26,500 +tax, for that big of a price cut, its worth having an older model. (the GTO I bought was on the lot 2mo.)


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

nineball481 said:


> Redtag if it is still available in your area should be around 31,200.
> Employee pricing is 28,700. So, your best bet is an 05. I purchased mine, used with 1500miles for 26,500 +tax, for that big of a price cut, its worth having an older model. (the GTO I bought was on the lot 2mo.)


Ditto.

I had negotatiated $27,293 during red tag sale; though I was going to get a XFire, then came back to a GTO. 

I'm picking mine up either Friday or Saturday (weather depending, its in NY). Got the dealer down to $26,500 on a black 6speed w/17" wheels. 19 miles on the odometer. I've got a shade of $2500 on my GM card (original card), so I'm out the door for $23,927. Of course I've taxes and title to buy when I get back to VA. 

The dealer even agreed to meet me at a Pontiac dealer in Harrisburg, PA. That's about the midpoint between us.

Point is, the Red Tag Sale wasn't the be all and end all with pricing on these cars. From my queries, dealers up north are very motivated. In fact, I had a call Saturday from one of the dealers I was talking to that if I put a deposit down, they felt sure the owner would sell me a new '05 Midnight Blue for $26K even. Just too late at that point- - -

I may end up finding that GM or the GM Card will still do something more late January, February, but from my searches, the 6 speeds are getting more and more rare, and I really wanted either a midnight blue or black one.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Toro Toro said:


> Dont forget the Door Lock Button.



True dat!!! I haven't "Missed" one, but it'd be nice....


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Door Lock Button? Ooooh! I'm running to the dealer right now to trade in my '05 just for that. J/K. Seriously though, the differences are not that grand, You will definitely get a better deal on an '05. 

Or . . . At a local dealership I saw that they have an '04 with 6K miles on it and they are selling it for $21K. Looks like somebody wasn't happy with their '04.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

There is $2000 rebate on the 05's right now. If a dealer wanted to they could sell the vehicle at invoice with for a M6(w/o 18's) is $31,867.73 and for an auto its $32,544.78 + the $2k rebate. 

If you are near the Jacksonville area then come and see me and I will sell you one cheap  


But if you are far away get me the VIN # on the car and I will fax a copy of the invoice to you and you can take it with you to the dealership.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I was at the dealer this weekend with my mother in law. she ordered a lacrosse. 

On the lot was the new red. if the car did not have the rear spoiler or hood scoops i would have been all over it. it is like an update of the 64 burgandy. Now if they took the 68 verdoro green and made it with the new glass impregnated paint, and a deep deep green interior, well that would warrant an instant trade. other than the nicer red, i see no reason to get an 06 over an 05 if the difference in $$ is there.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is the deal with the Dealers.

In the case of the '05's, the dealers get the GTO's for right around $27K. The invoice that the dealers show you is _NOT_ their cost. There are all kinds of fees and ass-on's that are in the invoice that they show you to try to convice you that they payed more then they really did. And while we are on the subject, the dealer does not "buy" cars from GM. They finance them just like we do. So they are not out $27K until the car sells like they will lead you to believe.

There is a little known perk that GM gives to its dealers call "Hold Back." This is a small ammount of money that GM gives the dealer when they sell a car. In the case of the GTO, it is 3% of the MSRP. So the '05 that I bought had an MSRP of $34,485. GM pays the dealer $1034 when they sell the car no matter what they sell it for. So if they sell it to you for their true cost, they are still going to clear a grand for the sale. 

What you want to do is go in and offer them their true cost plus 5%. That would bring you to about $28,500. There are certain fees that you are going to have to pay no matter what. Things like destination, etc. So offer them $29K and be done with it. That is what I got mine for. I told them Iknow what they pay, Iknow what they get for the sale from GM, and I am not going to line their pockets with my money. For them to make $2500 on the sale of the car is plenty. Almost without exception, if you go in with the information, they will play ball.


----------



## rcsfastmonte (Jan 9, 2006)

*no dealin*

hey all i just got my 2005,paid $25000, for it was a lease had 900miles on it,i have tryed to get one for several months freakin no dealing with gm on them they had the red tag going on still $31,749 thats with a trade,seems with something that was not selling very well,they would come off alil..oh well the car was worth every penny it kicks assfault..and im am no virgin to the race thing i have a 10 second pro street truck and 8.20 car both street legal but the GTO just run so damn smooth, try it youll buy it ..cant wait till i get mine in the high 10s..anyways the car is the best damn thing i have ever seen out of GM anytime anyways ...about damn time im 39 and this is the first car i ever thought of buying new, always built my own ..for the need for speed...lol RC


----------



## Kid In Me (Jan 3, 2006)

I went for the '06 with Red Tag less $3000 from GM Card (original). I may have over analyzed, however, I justified the '06 when considering the 3 yr / 5 yr Resale Value of of the GTO as 55% / 38%; see Kiplinger's December 2005 issue. That's roughly $4K depreciation per year. 

When it's all said and done, the good news is you'll be driving a GTO!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Just for the record. 

The 05 GTO is selling at 140% expectations right now. So GM is having zero issues selling the car with almost $0 advertising. 

Also - I would love to know how someone can figure a dealership only pays $26K for our cars. That would mean that a dealership/GM makes over 4k on every employee deal. I have all access to every document GM gives us. 

Also remember that the dealerships pay interest on every car on the lot. So that is part of a "true cost' for a dealership. not to mention individual advertising, cost of land, lights, service department, body shop, detail department, fuel, salaries, GM liscensing, Marketing programs, etc.....(you get the point) 

I have customers come in and present those #'s to me all the time. I generally will make a deal. 

"tell you what. I will sell the car to you at my cost + interest, then you pay my light bill this month." BTW - My light bill was $4,000 Dollars.

HAHAHA!!!!! Sorry had to put some perspective on that.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Just for the record.
> 
> The 05 GTO is selling at 140% expectations right now. So GM is having zero issues selling the car with almost $0 advertising.
> 
> ...


DealerNut, I'm picking my car up Friday (13th, hope that's not bad). Anyhow, the dealership has agreed to pass along any additional incentives that may get posted on the 11th- - -they think there may be some changes then. Have you heard anything?


----------



## ProZZac (Jan 10, 2006)

*New News*

This is the latest news!!


31pm 01/06/06
GM to unveil price cuts next week -- Detroit News, Bloomberg (GM) By 
Carolyn Pritchard
SAN FRANCISCO (MarketWatch) -- General Motors Corp. (GM) will 
announce lower prices at the Detroit Auto Show next week, two publications 
reported Friday. The automaker on Tuesday will unveil cuts on cars and 
trucks representing about 90% of its U.S. volume, Bloomberg News reported, 
citing an unnamed person familiar with the plan, including Buick, Chevy, 
Pontiac and GMC brand cars and trucks and two Cadillac models. "We're going 
to be much more direct this year," Mark LaNeve, vice president of GM's North 
American vehicle sales, service and marketing division, was quoted by The 
Detroit News as telling reporters Thursday at the Greater Los Angeles Auto 
Show. "We'll say, 'Best product, here's why. Best price on an MSRP basis.' 
We think our product story has gotten lost in all the reporting of our 
financial results," LaNeve reportedly said.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

noz34me said:


> DealerNut, I'm picking my car up Friday (13th, hope that's not bad). Anyhow, the dealership has agreed to pass along any additional incentives that may get posted on the 11th- - -they think there may be some changes then. Have you heard anything?


The overall cost of the GTo will go down. Call me before you go and I will fill you in on the specifics for your car. Just have the VIN handy.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

the cost of doing business i.e. your light bill is not my problem as a consumer. If I give you your cost plus 5%, that would be about $1400. Add to that the hold back and you can see that the bill to light your showroom is easily paid off when you sell a few cars. I understand that dealers have overhead, every business does. That being said, I still say that anyone that falls for the MSRP of a car and pays anything remotely close is a total sucker and you know it. I got the sales manager at Livingston Pontiac in Woodland Hills, Ca to admit their true cost to me. True cost+5%+$700 for shipping gave me a price of just over $29K. That is down from about $35K. That is a $6,000 difference. That is significant no matter who you are. Even with the red tag, I was able to get them down another $1200.

*edit*

I just realized that this sounded almost like an attack when I re-read it. Please don't take it that way.:cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

jacobyb said:


> the cost of doing business i.e. your light bill is not my problem as a consumer. If I give you your cost plus 5%, that would be about $1400. Add to that the hold back and you can see that the bill to light your showroom is easily paid off when you sell a few cars. I understand that dealers have overhead, every business does. That being said, I still say that anyone that falls for the MSRP of a car and pays anything remotely close is a total sucker and you know it. I got the sales manager at Livingston Pontiac in Woodland Hills, Ca to admit their true cost to me. True cost+5%+$700 for shipping gave me a price of just over $29K. That is down from about $35K. That is a $6,000 difference. That is significant no matter who you are. Even with the red tag, I was able to get them down another $1200.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> I just realized that this sounded almost like an attack when I re-read it. Please don't take it that way.:cheers


Cost of business is the problem of the consumer. We have to stay in business to sell the car to the consumer. It has to be stated to someone wanting something for nothing and for some cases less than nothing. I have people coming in here offering $30k for a $55k car and they are offended when I say no. Sorry I am not in the business to lose every cent I spend and then some. 

<sorry going into a rant that has nothing to do with our conversation>

The prices for the cars(invoice cost, not MSRP) is a good guage of doing business and being profitable as a dealership. 

But I agree that a MSRP deal is ridicilous on most cars. The markup on the GTO is small compared to the old Trans Am. I personally sell almost every GTO at about the same price you paid. Personally I love selling the cars so I am quick to give them away. I do not mind losing money to sell one.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I got my 05 in december for around 30k..I didn't argue much..cause I was upside down on my trade by alot...and they added 3k over KBB on it. Add in left over trade in, sales tax and the 3999 7 year xtended warrantee...and lets just say that I will be keeping her for some time...cause if I wasn't upside down bad then...I sure as hell am now. LoL 

But I love her to death.....so I don't care! Everytime I crank her up after driving my s10 daily driver all week...I smile ear to ear and I know she is worth it.

Tat


----------



## 6.0GTO (Mar 13, 2005)

I bought my 05 auto blk/blk for $30,595 on a gmac family discount. i got this price in feb 04 when the 05 was still selling for full pop. if you can find anybody who works for gm, gmac home finance, or even a supplier or affliate of gmac, they get around 5-7 car discounts a year to give to family. but you don't have to prove family connection to use it. the employee has access to a gm website where they enter their info and the site spits out a registed discount number thats good for 30 days that they tell you and you give to the dealer. the dealer verifies that its valid in the gm database and its no questions asked automatic family pricing. this also makes you eligable for more leanient requirements for thier 1.9, 2.9, and 3.9% financing, and a discount on the extended warranty. i got mine from my ex-wifes mother. i wired her family room for surround sound and hooked up her av gear in trade for one of her numbers


----------



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

So is $31,900 is good price for an 06 GTO?


----------

